# Fast processing



## CanuckMarksman (9 Mar 2016)

I applied to the Canadian forces January 20th, did my FORCE fitness test the night after, and the final step in my application process was on March 2nd. 

I was expecting the process to take at least a year, but I've completed it in less than 60 days.

Has anyone else been pushed through the process this quick recently?


----------



## OldCrow937 (9 Mar 2016)

I have never quite seen an application go through quite as fast as your describing for Reg force...

typical time line for a new recruit is 181 days from the first time they set foot in a RC to when they are getting kitted out in CLFRS , I am currently a re-applicant and its been around 80 days for me to have gone from online application to being placed on the merit list..... now that there are no further steps to take the waiting is driving me nuts ( hence my lurking on this site )


----------



## mariomike (9 Mar 2016)

CanuckMarksman said:
			
		

> Has anyone else been pushed through the process this quick recently?



You can check here,

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.5025.html

See also,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## BlueAngels14 (9 Mar 2016)

Isn't the FORCE test for reserves? The test for Reg F isn't until the first week of BMQ/OQ.


----------



## Leeworthy (10 Mar 2016)

Seems you have applied for the reserves? Since you have completed your FORCES test already. I don't see that being a super quick timeline for processing seeing as it is a Res F Position. Now if you said that was a Reg F timeline then I would say yes, it is very fast.


----------



## CanuckMarksman (10 Mar 2016)

OldCrow937 said:
			
		

> I have never quite seen an application go through quite as fast as your describing for Reg force...
> 
> typical time line for a new recruit is 181 days from the first time they set foot in a RC to when they are getting kitted out in CLFRS , I am currently a re-applicant and its been around 80 days for me to have gone from online application to being placed on the merit list..... now that there are no further steps to take the waiting is driving me nuts ( hence my lurking on this site )



I've applied to the reserves for infantry


----------



## DAA (10 Mar 2016)

CanuckMarksman said:
			
		

> I've applied to the reserves for infantry



Then it's up to your local Unit or Brigade Recruiter to "drive" your application.  If they want or need to hire you bad enough, they will push to have it processed quicker.


----------



## sampson028 (3 Apr 2016)

Yeah, my understanding is that is very fast. I would have taken just over 60 days. They had my enrolment ceremony scheduled,  everything was very fast. If it wasn't for a problem with my eye sight, I would have been at my unit in 90 days. When enlisting they told me the typical wait time for the reserves is 120 days up to 1.5 years. I ended up taking just under 9 months, and after talking to everyone at my unit, 9 months seems average if not on the faster side.


----------



## Supgee3 (3 Apr 2016)

LOL. Ive been waiting 2 years and still waiting on merit list.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Apr 2016)

Let's be clear, you've been on the merit list since Jan this year. You being medically unfit in 2014 is not the CAFs fault.


----------



## Dockrill923 (28 Apr 2016)

It took me about a year and ive seen anything from 6 months to 4 years. good luck and check out another thread along the same line for more info.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122880/post-1432614.html#msg1432614


----------

